

Ask HN: Compensation for a "growth hacker/marketer" as first four hire? - sotu25

In your opinion&#x2F;experience and without you knowing anything about the company, what&#x27;s a fair offer for a first employee of an angel-funded (between $500k-$1mil) startup for a &quot;growth marketing&quot; position. I know you might need more details, but from the above what are your insights?
======
infogaufire
Assuming you are US based and raised angel round at $5mil post money
valuation. First employee (talented or experienced or super smart) for
marketing will get a salary of $110K average in the market for Director of
Marketing role. So, you will have to make sure that

X + Y/4 = $100-$125K/per annum and some more equity for being an early
employee

where X is a fixed salary and Y is equity with 4 years vesting and 1 year
cliff. If you pay him 80K salary, give him around 2-4% equity. And may be 1%
equity as options for staying more than 2 years in company.

~~~
sotu25
Interesting. Thanks for that insight.

------
rahilsondhi
I'm looking for that role. We should talk :)

~~~
sotu25
Sounds good, will shoot a message.

